# Moved And Setup.



## redbellyman21

I just wanted to post an update of the 150 gallon FOWLR and 75 Reef combo! I recently moved, built a stand that would accommodate a 75/90G Sump, built a Led light for the Reef and set them all up and brought everyone over from old apartment. SO far so good.
Specs.
150G currently has temporary 1800gph turnover threw sump, I had it at 3200 gph at old apartment but moving and replumbing while fish where in tubs and not having everything I needed forced me to hard plum solo overflow and use mag 1800 and a 1.25 vinyl hose for return. But after this weekend and some more money and time I will have them back to 3200. Lucky for me I have extra mag pumps and overflows. I literally have 1 of every mag pump some even 2 always use spares! SO this tank flows threw 75 gallon sump with my chaeto fuge on one end and SRO3000 INT skimmer on otherside! I love this monster, part of the reason for needing big sump! On the right of my FOWLR is my reef tank. It is predrilled, but not with overflow boxes, fish store style. It utilizes 900gph turnover threw sump and 2600gph by day and 1800 gph by night via 3 alternating hydor evolution powerheads. I am SPS and stronger LPS, since I have a love for angels... 
I will go picture crazy soon enough, but for now a proof of concept a cell phone pic. Let me know what you think.









I am so physched for reef and fowlr version 3.0 I have come a long way from my infancy. I love this hobby!


----------



## BRUNER247

Sweet!can't wait for better pics


----------



## Ægir

Looking good so far man! cant wait for more pics


----------



## redbellyman21

Here is the web album link and its reef n fowlr 3.0 is the album. Ill have uploaded pics soon but been busy


----------



## His Majesty

congrats on the move. your setups have grown and matured, you've done a great job. really enjoyed watching you progress







its an addictive hobby, and expensive but its so worth it lol


----------



## redbellyman21

finally! Picture Overload!~


----------



## frantzml1982

Beautiful setups. Any problems with aggression?


----------



## redbellyman21

Aggresion issues are there but I planned fish placement nice and slow. Clown trigger is a bastard but he is ok to other guys typically. At feeding time however if a fish were to challenge him for food he gets snappy. But I found a trick for introducing new fish in fowlr. Pvc. My triggers hate pvc. Noticed it while feeding gangs seaweed that triggers would attack pvcafter seaweed was gone. Works for brunt of it. Answer ur q?


----------



## frantzml1982

Yeah. I reason I ask is my friend had one but it was much larger than your. He had to keep it by itself in a 150. It was very aggressive


----------



## His Majesty

clown triggers are known for aggression. they get grumpier as they get older. but they are real characters

fish and setup look great redbelly. and the puffer is adorable. i love mine so much. they are so cute and full of personality

btw how are the mangroves? growing well or have you got rid of some of them?

also do you still have that mangrove/mudskipper setup? i cant remember what happened to that.


----------



## redbellyman21

mudskipper setup is gone for now.. I had to take some tanks down.







Mangroves are under sump for now they are doing ok.. but like an after thought, so I am hoping my acrylic filter will be built and they can be on top of my reef. heres some multi shots I missed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

So is the rest of your place filled with boxes? My girl gets pissed when we move because I spend the first few days setting up tanks instead of unpacking.


----------



## redbellyman21

I definitely set my priorities on fish. But I had to pay rent for my old apartment for month n e way so I moved one tank at a time. So I was able to do both.


----------



## redbellyman21




----------



## redbellyman21

So an update, apartment complex we moved to has huge power issues. Sadly it caught me off guard. In a sense I am lucky, since I only have 1 loss attributed to power outages. As u all know they are a plague to aquarists. We have all experienced them, but I was caught with my pants down. power has gone off 5 times in less than 2 weeks for over 7 hours and a couple of 2-4 hour ones as well. Since the first power outage where I recirculated water via siphon to 5 gallon buckets and forced threw filter socks from fowlr display to reef display every 20 minutes for 10 hours overnight. To renting generator 4 times, after ordering a generator online but only just receiving it. I decided to sell all my hydors and upgrade to vortech's. As u all know they are awesome but pricey so while purchasing as fast as budget allowed I lost a fish. My multifasciatus angelfish finally passed after constant low oxygen situations and what had to be temperature fluctuations. I have spent over 2000$ in last 2 weeks to ensure my multi didnt die in vein I just wish I knew the power problem earlier. I have never had so many long outages so frequent. On a lighter note these things rock and I highly suggest every SW tank acquires one. Awesome wave modes and battery backup option is icing on cake. I know have 12+ hours from big MP60 and 30 hours from MP40. I will be adding battery backups daisy chain in future for more insurance. Better late than never.


----------



## Ægir

Good Choice!

What do you think of that MP60? Compared to the 40, how much more pump is it?


----------



## redbellyman21

Ægir said:


> Good Choice!
> 
> What do you think of that MP60? Compared to the 40, how much more pump is it?


Its awesomely awesome. Huge power and not disasterous to fish. Nutrient transport mode looks a little different in fowlr versus reef but awesome. Very nice.


----------



## His Majesty

Sorry to hear about the string of power outages. They really do suck but its good you got yourself a backup now. Hows the rest of the system doing?


----------



## redbellyman21

Hurricane Irene had nothing on me, I already have the backups. I will note I believe I will need to add 3 backups to this system at the rate we have poweroutages. But my power outages from irene were covered by vortech. Life support


----------



## JeanLucPicard

Can I just say this is an awesome set up!


----------



## XiDiS

Your puffer fish looks absolutely amazing... i love his blue eyes.


----------



## davery08

i'm jealous.. very nice set up and awesome looking fish


----------



## redbellyman21

Tanks coming along nicely too, thanks guys


----------



## redbellyman21

Hey guys just an update with some pics. Tanks are all doing well. My queen is growing up so fast. I will post a before and after shots.
some changes to tanks, I added 3 vortechs. 2 to the reef (mp40 and mp10) and 1 to the fowlr(mp60). They are worth their weight in gold plus 50 lbs.

and here are some of the fowlr updated shots.


----------

